
He Was a Hacker for the NSA and He Was Willing to Talk. I Was Willing to Listen - forgottenpass
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/28/he-was-a-hacker-for-the-nsa-and-he-was-willing-to-talk-i-was-willing-to-listen/
======
forgottenpass
Unfortunately we're just getting the author's personal assessment of the
interviewee, with very little content for the reader to base their own
thoughts on.

I'm not a believer in some impossible Platonic ideal of journalism where the
author can avoid shaping the readers perception to be like theirs. This just
feels bogged down with his interpretations.

It would have been interesting to see an interview conducted by someone with
more than a passing connection to the "security community." Maass lacks some
of the cultural touchstones and perspectives that would be useful in
understanding who this person is. You can see most when he has to reach beyond
ideas you see in security and towards mass-media and wider-cultural zeitgeist
topics not just to explain things to the reader, but to explain them to
himself.

